# Logan 820:  Am I oiling the apron correctly?



## tmenyc (Jan 18, 2019)

OK, my next 820 question, now that we've solved the back gear/direct gear issue.  

The Logan chart is not precise on where to oil the apron.  Item 8 says "remove set screw and fill this oil well so that when petcock set screw (9) is removed, oil just drips out." I _think _the set screw is the one my yellow arrow in the first pic points to, but when I get oil in there it drips out the bottom of the apron; I can't tell exactly from where.  I _think_ the petcock set screw is the square bolt pointed to in the second picture, actually there isn't another likely candidate, but it isn't a petcock and when I remove it no oil drips out.    Help please? 

TIA, 
Tim


----------



## kev74 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just squirt oil in the check plug hole in the second picture until it starts to dribble out.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 18, 2019)

There is a drain plug on the bottom that could be leaking, but just as likely the oil is leaking where the castings join together.  It's a good idea to use a little silicone on the seam when you reassemble it.  Like kev said,  just squirt oil in the hole on the front until it runs out.  If it won't hold oil it's probably a good time to take it apart to clean and seal it.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have a  Logan 1825 and you're supposed to remove the apron set screw (set screw not the slotted adjustment screw) to add oil.  I keep an extra allen key close by so I don't forget.  An oil cup would have been nice eh?


----------



## tmenyc (Jan 21, 2019)

yes, for sure, thanks!


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 1, 2019)

Based on the very worn shafts and bushings found in my 1944-vintage 820 when I restored it in 2013, I also recommend oiling the shafts and bushings as shown in this photo.   
   Greg


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 1, 2019)

That's probably a good idea, but if the apron actually had adequate oil in it throughout its life, you most likely wouldn't have found that kind of wear.  I've had several of these machines and have yet to find one that has any oil in the apron when I get it.  The fact that they're still working after that many years without proper maintenance says a lot about the quality of the machine.


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 2, 2019)

Chuck K,     Yeah, proper maintenance throughout its long life would certainly have helped. But I don't know how well the oil gets from the small apron sump up to those two spots I marked in the above image. Those shafts and bushing were among the most worn spots in the entire lathe, the apron handwheel wallowed in its bushing.
But the QCGB was a contender as well. It's hard to get oil to the spots where its needed in there. As I narrated in my "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration" thread, for both the apron and the gearbox, I tore them down, found the worn parts, made dimensioned drawings of the shafts, reassembled the lathe so I could make new shafts, then tore it down again to install them, along with new bushings. Several round trips on both assemblies.


----------



## tmenyc (Feb 3, 2019)

thanks, guys, this is helpful.  Greg, I wrote to you separately.  I haven't even touched my QCGB yet...learning my way assembly by assembly using it.
A complete teardown and reassembly is not in my future -- lacking the competence, space, and time.
Tim


----------



## Razzle (Apr 28, 2019)

Greg, do you still have the dimensioned drawings. Are you a member of the logan lathe groups.io group? (Formerly Yahoo groups). Could you upload the drawings to the group file store? I will go find your restoration post. But I just finished my restore and find the same issues. I don't want to tear down my apron again if someone has the dimensions of the parts already. 
Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gjmontll (Apr 28, 2019)

Razzie,
Yes I have drawings, but only for a few selected parts. See below. Do any of these help you?
Yes on the logan lathes group.

My dimensioned drawings are currently hand-drawn sketches in my shop notebook, not CAD drawings, and are limited to a handful of specific parts. 
I suppose I could take pictures of the notebook pages and post them. 

Caveat: all my drawings are from a 1944-vintage Logan 820 that has many heavily worn parts. My measurements are my best efforts, primarily using Harbor Freight and LittleMachineShop supplied tools.

Here is a list of dimensioned Logan 820 drawings in my notebook, with my page number, and the Logan part numbers (for my version, s/n 24157).
1. Apron Handwheel shaft, p. 38, (LA-549)
2. Cross-slide shaft, p. 40, (LA-153)
3. Acme nut for cross-slide shaft, p. 41, (LA-173-1)
4. Compound-slide screw, p 41, (LA-152)
5. QCGB slider shaft, (LA-472)
6. QCGB Main shaft, (LA-470)
For numbers 1, 5, and 6, I created my own parts. I hesitate to try #2, 3, & 4.

I have been trying to get adequate proficiency with some CAD software and have tried and failed with many packages.  For a few years now, I've looked to master AutoDesk's Fusion 360, and struggle with my lack of 3D modelling experience and the software's lack of comprehensive documentation. 
But I'm getting there and just this week modeled some Logan parts for another forum member. These were the brackets/bushings/thrust washers used to mount the worm on the rear of the apron. For some reason, they don't seem to be in the Logan parts catalog. I have these in .pdf, .dwg, and .f3d format.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Apr 30, 2019)

Razzle said:


> Greg, do you still have the dimensioned drawings. Are you a member of the logan lathe groups.io group? (Formerly Yahoo groups). Could you upload the drawings to the group file store? I will go find your restoration post. But I just finished my restore and find the same issues. I don't want to tear down my apron again if someone has the dimensions of the parts already.
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Logan Lathe Group????


----------



## Janderso (Apr 30, 2019)

In my limited experience the aprons on these old lathes are similar 
I too noticed the oil reservoirs were bone dry.
I assume the Logan’s have felt strips to suck up and distribute the oil?
I took my South Bend apron apart, knowing the apron was empty, I wanted to re-felt and see what damage had occurred.
Besides wear at the half nut bushings, the apron components were in really good shape.
I always enjoy and appreciate the quality of workmanship that went into the old American iron machine tools.


----------



## gjmontll (Apr 30, 2019)

Richard White:
   The old Logan Lathe group that was on Yahoo Groups has moved to https://groups.io/g/Lathe-List . 
It's not as active as before, but Scott Logan still participates (and perhaps sponsors it?).
    Greg


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Apr 30, 2019)

gjmontll said:


> Richard White:
> The old Logan Lathe group that was on Yahoo Groups has moved to https://groups.io/g/Lathe-List .
> It's not as active as before, but Scott Logan still participates (and perhaps sponsors it?).
> Greg


\
Thanks
 I am registered there now...


----------

